

Verizon's Response to Customer Who Wants Privacy Back - bhartzer
http://fusion.net/story/40796/verizon-supercookie-letter/

======
bhartzer
Verizon said that "We have begun working to expand the opt-out to include the
identifier referred to as the UIDH, and expect that to be available soon..."

